#ubuntu-pt 2011-02-28
<ID_ldpr> ola
<FlavioTrashPunk>  galera alguem ai sabe o comando pra exibir o cache do dhcp3.??  tipo oq ta contecendo em tempo real.. entradas e saidas da navegação.
<BUGabundo> evening
<joaopinto> olá
<BUGabundo> tas bom joaopinto?
<joaopinto> tou
<joaopinto> um bocado desiludido com a Ubuntulandia
<BUGabundo> atao?
<joaopinto> esta historia toda do banshee
<joaopinto> que trapalhada
<BUGabundo> ja li
<BUGabundo> ja me ri TANTO
<joaopinto> à conta disso hoje tive o cuidado de verificar o modelo  de gestão do Ubuntu
<joaopinto> basicamente é uma ditadura
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> n sabias?
<joaopinto> não, sabia que havia um ditador, mas nao fazia ideia da extensão da ditadura
<joaopinto> sempre tinha a ideia que era algo mais moderado
<joaopinto> mas prontos, quero ver se ha espaço para algumas mudanças
<joaopinto> pela primeira vez enviei um mail para o CommunityCouncil
<BUGabundo> o CC tem uma certa visao
<BUGabundo> mas essa visao foi feita com base no q ele pensa
<joaopinto> o CC é escolhido pelo Mark, ou seja, é praticamente inutil
<joaopinto> é só para dizer que tem representatividade
<joaopinto> pelo que li o proprio Mako disse-me numa entrevista que decisões vindas da Canonical não tinham espaço para discussão aberta
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> n sei se será boa ideia falar disso "aqui"
<joaopinto> era só que me faltava, a ditadura tambem inclui censura local :) ?
<joaopinto> não estou a violar o CoC
<joaopinto> ops, disse-me não, disse numa entrevista
<BUGabundo> n percebi
<joaopinto> achas má ideia falar sobre o Ubuntu aqui :) ?
<BUGabundo> n
<BUGabundo> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/2011/02/27/computers-a-chronological-timeline-infographic/
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-01
<BUGabundo> boa degud naite
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> se souberem de alguma vaga para sysadmin, avisem... o meu projecto terminou
<joaopinto> oi BUGabundo :(
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-02
<BUGabundo> night
<BUGabundo> (2011-03-02 09:15:52) toros: João Pinto: !Ubuntu Community Council Experience http://goo.gl/0PT7w
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: ^^^^^^^
<joaopinto> olá
<joaopinto> foi dentro do esperado
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-03
<BUGabundo> (2011-03-03 17:30:47) jneves: nice - for the first time in a while there's a mozilla project where the translation for Portuguese is the same for Portugal and Brazil :)
<digimac> alguem pode me ajudar????
<Guest3946> nao consigo conetar o ubuntu one
<Guest3946> alguem sabe alguma coisa?
<Guest3946>  operaçoes desta pasta esta desabilitadas porque nao ha coneçao com a rede ( mais eu estou conetado a rede i)
<kesthe> operaçoes desta pasta estao desabilitadas porque nao a coneçao com a rede , mais eu to ligado a net?
<kesthe> a que rede se refere?
<kesthe> estou falando do ubuntu one.
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-04
<heisenberg> ola!
<heisenberg> tenho um macintosh intel e queria instalar o linux num disco externo. ja li em varios sitios e nao encontro nenhuma soluçao... alguem me pode ajudar?
<BUGabundo> nunca usei
<heisenberg> pelo que li, tem a ver com o mac ter uma pseudo BIOS chamada EFI
<heisenberg> e nao sei mmo como dar a volta a isto :(
<kesthe> alguem sabe a que se refere "coneçao com a rede"
<kesthe> ainda sem coneçao no ubuntu one, alguem pode me ajudar?
<kesthe> nao consigo sincronizar o ubuntu one, sem rede, alguen sabe aluna coisa disso?
<kesthe> meu ubuntu one continua sem rede?
<kesthe> socorroooo ubuntu one sem rede!!!!!
<BUGabundo> ja tentaste com outro kernel?
<kesthe> como asim?
<kesthe> como asim?
<kesthe> ubuntu one sam coneçao!!!!!
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-05
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: Como estás ?
<VilasBoas> Há quanto tempo :)
<BUGabundo> ca se vai
<BUGabundo> é verdade
<VilasBoas> Boa noite Drupalistas :D
<VilasBoas> Desculpem kkkkkkkkkkkk
<VilasBoas> Ubuntuistas :D
<VilasBoas> Preciso de um texto, artigo ou noticia que me ajude a mostrar e a convencer um grupo que o linux e o opensource são o melhor que há
<VilasBoas> escrito de uma maneira simples e cativante
<VilasBoas> fui á procura de uns que o Victor Ruas escrevia mas ele fechou o blog :'(
<VilasBoas> Alguem me pode ajudar indicando algum artigo cativante que fale com paixão de como o linux e o opensource são fantásticos?
<VilasBoas> BUGabundo: tu que dominas bem o linux não conheces nenhum?
<BUGabundo> huummm
<BUGabundo> assim de cor, n
<VilasBoas> tenho procurado na net mas aparece muita confusão e não estou a encontrar :(
<Se7h> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vR_VhfxAnXU
<kesthe> meu ubuntu one continua trabado alguem pode me ajudar?
<Pedrolima88> quem estava com problema no wirelles?
<BUGabundo> evening
#ubuntu-pt 2011-03-06
<dcosta> boas tardes a todos :)
<BUGabundo> howdy
<dcosta> ola BUGabundo
<dcosta> tudo bem velhote ?
<dcosta> e esse carnaval ?
<BUGabundo> olha ele
<BUGabundo> Femme de ménage sexy Paris Lyon Lille Montpellier http://t.co/AAUgITv with ubuntu logo
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-27
<dcosta> meu eu a ptnet sempre foi carta fora do baralho
<dcosta> sempre fui muito fdnet e Efnet
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> agora o irc para mim é uma ferramenta de tecnico para tecnico
<astroo-> a fdnet tambem esta nas ultimas na ultima vez que vi
<dcosta> meu sinceramente não me ligo a esse tipo de server há mais de 7, 8 anos
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> andas a ver o pvt?
<dcosta> sim vi as ultimas msn
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> so para saberes
<astroo-> o pessoal do linux so em ingles e que em geral e que se safa aqui
<dcosta> astroo-:  o ubuntu-pt é um canal morto
<dcosta> a malta ultimamente vem aqui para ver que cá para e falar com alguns amigos ou conhecidos
<dcosta> no meu caso o fernado
<dcosta> *n
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> a maioria da malta que me ajudava bues a aprender umas cenas ja não para aqui
<astroo-> so venho ca a 1 mes
<astroo-> e desistiram de ajudar?
<dcosta> como por exemplo o gouki
<dcosta> meu "vidas" e cenas do tipo
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> de forma geral são malta ocupada e com familia
<dcosta> por exemplo o YoBoY é tuga mas tá em frança
<dcosta> ja o conheçi pessoalmente e é muito fixe
<astroo-> e que ja pecebi que a geraçao irc anda "ocupada" e nao existe nada para alternativa
<dcosta> meu nasceu os facebooks e essas tretas para lavarem a roupa suja meu
<dcosta> ainda bem
<astroo-> ainda bem para as pessoas perderem tempo com egos proprios...
<astroo-> os governos adoram tal
<dcosta> astroo-:  tenho 37 anos ...  cenas como essa são para mim um hino a futilidade
<dcosta> e' o meu ponto de vista
<astroo-> claro
<dcosta> não é por acaso que estamos como estamos
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-28
<dcosta> boas noites a todos
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> e obrigado do de ontem
<dcosta> :) olá astroo-
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> cya astroo-
<astroo-> ciao
<Alchimista> boas, alguém sabe como ter o firefox stable e aurora a correr no mesmo pc, instalados com ppa?
<astroo-> ola
<Alchimista> astroo-: olá, tb p cá?
<astroo-> o meu projecto bem precisa de existir que aqui ja deu em grande parte o de devia
<astroo-> o que devia
<astroo-> como falta pouco + de 1 dia para a nova politica do google de espiar tudo pode-se apagar o historico:
<astroo-> https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/how-remove-your-google-search-history-googles-new-privacy-policy-takes-effect
#ubuntu-pt 2012-02-29
<xuxuco> SEXY HOT ONLINE PARA WINAMP E VLC. OTIMA QUALIDADE SO ACESSAR http://canalvasco.servemp3.com:9025/listen.pls
<astroo-> Facebook and YouTube ‘used by illegal pharmacies to target children’
<astroo->  http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/facebook/9110377/Facebook-and-YouTube-used-by-illegal-pharmacies-to-target-children.html
<dcosta> good nite all
<dcosta> ops
<dcosta> boas noites
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> astroo-: sera que ele leu isto ?
<dcosta> http://www.ghacks.net/2011/08/23/how-to-run-firefox-stable-beta-aurora-and-nightly-simultaneously/
<dcosta> será que ele tá a usar linux ? ou windows ?
<astroo-> Quantum computing IN OUR LIFETIME - IBM breakthrough
<astroo-> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/02/28/quantum_computing_ibm_research/
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> eu dou
<dcosta> da-me um segundo tou a resolver um problema no meu server
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> olá Alchimista
<Alchimista> dcosta: olá
<dcosta> tás a usar linux ?
<Alchimista> bom, tendo em conta que estou no #ubuntu-pt, a resposta é sim
<dcosta> é por causa da questão do aurora e do firefox
<Alchimista> dcosta: até à umas horas atrás tinha o firefox stable, e o nightly instalados, e corriam em simultâneo com o gestor de perfil. o problema é que ao instalar o aurora, ele faz o update
<Alchimista> exacto. a ideia é ter o aurora e o stable instalados em conjunto, por ppa, p ir actualizando as duas versões
<dcosta> Alchimista: tens de usar a stable do firefox ?
<dcosta> não podes usar os nite builds ?
<Alchimista> dcosta: nem todos os addons funcionam, grande parte deles n gostam dos nite
<dcosta> tou a ver ...
<Alchimista> aliás, até usava os dois em simultâneo, hà sites que ainda correm melhor no stable, outros já melhor nos night
<dcosta> usas muita coisa ? eu por acaso uso alguns que me faze muita falta
<Alchimista> nem mto, mas dá mesmo mto geito ter os dois, acaba por ser mais produtivo
<dcosta> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87574/how-can-install-aurora-firefox-and-keep-updating-it
<dcosta> ?
<dcosta> não sei se ja viste isso
<Alchimista> boa, ainda não, parece-me ser uma boa solução
<dcosta> Alchimista: tás por ai =
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Alchimista> dcosta: fiz como a primeira opção em http://askubuntu.com/questions/87574/how-can-install-aurora-firefox-and-keep-updating-it mas não resulta, abre o ff stable
<thiago__> Olá!
<thiago__> Alguém disposto a tentar responder-me?
<kimus> thiago__: à hora do jogo de Portugal é complicado :-p
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> boas noites a todo
<dcosta> *s
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> astroo-: tá na hora do cafézinho e de um wiskeyzinho ... pequenino por causa da crise :P
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> astroo-: http://inovimagem.com/index.php/contactos
<dcosta> os meus ultimos trabalhos web
<dcosta> on going :
<dcosta> http://ece.cybersinergia.com/
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> http://cybersinergia.com/
<dcosta> http://www.itprosconsortium.com/
<dcosta> ta' tudo em movimento
<dcosta> bem vou tomar o tal cafe
<dcosta> ja  falamos
<astroo-> Nova política de privacidade do Google assusta usuários e especialistas
<astroo-> http://www.correiobraziliense.com.br/app/noticia/tecnologia/2012/02/28/interna_tecnologia,291245/nova-politica-de-privacidade-do-google-assusta-usuarios-e-especialistas.shtml
<astroo-> e amanha que começa
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-01
<astroo-> Will Google Delay Its New Privacy Policy?
<astroo-> http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidcoursey/2012/02/29/will-google-delay-its-new-privacy-policy/
<zacarias> porque está o site ubuntu-pt.org tão desactualizado?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<nunod> hi
<nunod> alguém em portugal está envolvido com o ubuntu para além das traduções e apoio a utilizadores?
<bcuraboy> boas a todos
<bcuraboy> como é que eu posso partilhar a minha ligaçao 3g do pc com o meu tlm?
<dcosta> boas tardes
<nunod> alguém acordado? :)
<FernandoMiguel> jHEELLOOO
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<dcosta> foo bar
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> oi astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> :)
<astroo-> estou de saida
<dcosta> :P
<dcosta> vai lá e boa noite
<dcosta> és de onde astroo- '
<dcosta> '
<dcosta> Eu sou do Portinho
<dcosta> PORTO
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> e tu ?
<astroo-> lx
<dcosta> CERTO
<dcosta> mas lx onde ?
<dcosta> lx mesmo ?
<astroo-> isso sao promenores..
<dcosta> se achas
<dcosta> eu sou do Porto / Portp
<dcosta> mas prontos
<astroo-> pvt sff
<dcosta> santa justa
<dcosta> filosofia ...
<dcosta> é pena
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> tá vazio
<astroo-> o que?
<astroo-> sou filosofo
<astroo-> mas nada de "grande"
<dcosta> socorro
<astroo-> Sem filosofia só somos meio humanos
<astroo-> 1 frase e basta
<astroo-> a outra metade sao os instintos basicos
<dcosta> metade ?
<astroo-> sim...
<dcosta> trabalhas a que horas ?
<astroo-> porque achas que o mundo e tao "estupido"
<astroo-> e porque a filosofia e algo de raro
<dcosta> o mundo estupido ?
<astroo-> por ex
<dcosta> não amigo estupido são as pessoas
<astroo-> os portugas sao quase o povo que trabalha mais horas
<dcosta> o mundo é terra ar e fogo
<astroo->  o atual governo quer mais horas de trabalho
<astroo-> o mundo e visto pelos humanos so por enquanto
<dcosta> sim é tá correto os PORTUGUESES  devem deixar de ser piegas e trabalhar mais para quem governa e "trabalha para o governo" poder levar a vida
<dcosta> achas mal isso ?
<dcosta> e acho muito certo
<astroo-> se houvesse garantia de retormo
<astroo-> que nao existe
<dcosta> vou te deixar ir embora "log's" os portugueses e os europeus excluido quem sempre liderou ... so têm o que mereçem
<astroo-> todos os povos sao assim
<astroo-> Occupy The Planet: Indian General Strike Targets The 1%
<astroo->  http://www.cynicaltimes.org/articles/occupy-the-planet-indian-general-strike-targets-the-1/
<dcosta> sim ... tens razão
<dcosta> uns mais do que outros
<astroo-> so foram 40 milhoes...
<dcosta> meu eu dou valor aos ideais do 25 de abril nas sua utopia
<dcosta> contudo
<dcosta> nasci na sua genesi
<astroo-> 25 de abril e 1 treta como e contada
<dcosta> e o que tenho visto até esta parte é curruptos e sacanas
<dcosta> corruptos
<astroo-> o 25 de abril foi feita somente por militares por causas de interesse proprio
<astroo-> nada mais
<dcosta> premite-me discordar
<astroo-> o bochechas estava na boa em Paris a gozar a vida na revoluçao por ex
<dcosta> pois para quem é mais velho do que eu nao sabes nada do que é o estado novo
<dcosta> se me falares de um pós 25 de abril
<astroo-> o estado novo foi tipo o assasinato do ultimo rei
<astroo-> como nao houve + descendencia veio algo atras
<dcosta> concordo em grande parte
<dcosta> mas ai remonta a 86 do senho soares
<dcosta> que nada tenho conta ele
<astroo-> ja agora ontem houve 1 nick chatiado porque nao atualizavam o site que esta no topic e 1 aparte
<dcosta> sabes que foi Abel Salazar  e Marcello Caetano ?
<dcosta> certo ?
<astroo-> claro
<dcosta> a historia de Portugal Ultramarino
<astroo-> sei tudo pa
<astroo-> que e "legal" claro
<dcosta> da fome e do facismo em Porugal
<astroo-> isso e simplex
<astroo-> o pais esta quase falido agora e nunca na altura
<astroo-> e fascismo economico agora
<dcosta> então prontos
<astroo-> e fome da + 2 anos...
<dcosta> fome ? existe é verdade
<dcosta> mas foi o 25 de Abril ?
<astroo-> o 25 de abril so mudou o poder e o blabla pessoal
<dcosta> não foi de que teve lá ate agora ... esquerda e direita
<astroo-> a nivel de impostos e so + 50% no que o portuga ganha em media no minimo
<astroo-> no salazar era talvez 10%
<dcosta> 100 % razão
<dcosta> mas passavam fome
<astroo-> 1 casa ca custa o doblo por causa do estado por ex
<dcosta> certo
<dcosta> fome ... não é a mesma coisa que vontade de comer
<dcosta> como te chamas astro
<dcosta> nome proprio
<dcosta> ou de familia
<dcosta> eu so o costa
<astroo-> ja te disse no teu pvt
<dcosta> Costa
<dcosta> ou teu nome não e importante
<dcosta> até podes dizer que és Silva
<dcosta> a questão é que ... tamos mal eu sei
<dcosta> sou mais teso do que tu na certa
<astroo-> existe 1 simplex
<dcosta> deram me educação e valores
<astroo-> tu a 5 anos atras por ex podias ser 1 pessima pessoa e mudaste para 1 optima
<astroo-> nao se nasce feito
<dcosta> ja tive orgulho de ser Potuguês e ser membro desta nç
<astroo-> por isso a pessoa em si e pouco importante
<dcosta> Nação
<dcosta> meu ... vive a nação e as nossas origens ...
<dcosta> n
<astroo-> e assim
<dcosta> culpes a democracia que tanto nos custou
<astroo-> o estar a fugir de paises nao adianta
<astroo-> porque a crise vai chegar a todo o lado
<dcosta> Meu vais culpar toda a gente ....
<astroo-> ainda a dias a uk diz ue esta sem £££££££££££ por ex
<astroo-> a alemanha e 1 macadada disfaçada
<astroo-> macacada
<dcosta> a alemanha ?
<astroo-> pois nao les as "minhas" noticias
<dcosta> se fosses alemão tinhas reclamações ?
<astroo-> ja dou...
<dcosta> astroo-:
<dcosta> tinhas ?
<dcosta> quanto a filosofia ...
<dcosta> meu ... é a minha área de vocação ... agora pensa
<astroo-> o que?
<dcosta> devemos sempre calçar os sapatos dos outros
<astroo-> http://pt.euronews.net/2012/02/02/o-milagre-alemao-nao-e-para-todos/
<dcosta> só ai é que temos noção do ponto de vista de quem nos observa
<astroo-> esse e 1
<dcosta> deves ler mais
<dcosta> cabeçalhos
<dcosta> Alemanha: Desemprego no nível mais baixo em 20 anos
<dcosta> http://pt.euronews.net/2011/11/30/desemprego-desce-na-alemanha
<astroo-> http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/02/08/germany-jobs-idUSL5E8D738E20120208
<astroo-> porque e tudo aldrabado
<dcosta> http://pt.euronews.net/2011/05/31/desemprego-na-alemanha-cai-para-valor-historico
<astroo-> por ex
<astroo-> o paços coelhinho vai fazer 1 de esperteza saloia
<astroo-> obrigar todos os desempregados com + de 45 anos e 6 meses no desemprego a tirar cursos
<astroo-> esses nao ficam desempregados enquanto estao na formaçao
<dcosta> meu podes culpar o pós 25 de abril
<astroo-> na alemanha nao existe slario minimo
<dcosta> e nunca o 25 de abril
<astroo-> por isso e que no link da bbc existe alemaes a ganhar 55cent/h
<dcosta> para lá caminhamos amigo
<dcosta> e com um ordenado bem mais pequeno
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> quando entraste estava de saida
<astroo-> estou sempre todos os dias a noite aqui
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> fica bem
<astroo-> tu tambem
<dcosta> :)
<dcosta> pera pera
<astroo-> e ve o video do euronews que e "terrivel"
<dcosta> 1 minuto
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> outra cena
<dcosta> proteção de email corporativo
<dcosta> tipo tens um email
<astroo-> ?
<dcosta> de uma empresa
<astroo-> sim
<dcosta> sais de lá
<astroo-> e...
<dcosta> conheçes os atigos que te protejem e obrigem a fechar essa conta de email ?
<dcosta> artigos
<astroo-> nao
<dcosta> ok
<dcosta> podes ir
<dcosta> ;)
<astroo-> o gmail foi para o inferno a dias
<astroo-> nao percebi o que estas a falar
<astroo-> Google aplica novas regras de privacidade
<astroo->  http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Tecnologia/Interior.aspx?content_id=2336905
<dcosta> meu é um email empresarial de ex funcionario de uma empresa que ele saiu e continua a funcionar
<astroo-> ja percebi
<dcosta> e eles leem todos os emails
<dcosta> mudaram a pass e o email continua ativo
<dcosta> tenho de procurar forma de ajudar essa pessoa
<astroo-> sem leis e compricado
<dcosta> para se ir depois aconcelhar com um adevogado
<dcosta> advogado
<astroo-> complicado
<dcosta> não é
<dcosta> existe leis para isso
<dcosta> não encontro é o decreto de lei
<dcosta> vai lá
<dcosta> fica bem
<astroo-> nao sei
<astroo-> tu tambem
<astroo-> ciao
<dcosta> :P
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-03
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> eu tenho o google +  dele :)
<dcosta> fds grande stress com o meu server ...
<dcosta> dns :P
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> teve em baixo 30 minutos ia me suicidando :P
<astroo-> ve la se nao falas de sexo no google+ que depois os teus contatos ficam a saber que falas de sexo
<dcosta> isso é fixe não ?
<astroo-> tu e que sabes se os outros tem de gramar com tal
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> Wireless breakthrough: one frequency, multiple signals
<astroo-> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/03/02/radio_breakthrough/
<FernandoMiguel> morning
<Guest73034> Olá
<Guest73034> Alguém aqui pode me ajudar?
<Guest73034> Estou usando uma distro baseada no Ubuntu (Linux Mint) e tenho um problema com a Interface Gráfica quando tento utilizar o Compiz
<Guest73034> Simplesmente não inicia
<Guest73034>  lspci |grep  VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Guest73034> ?
<FernandoMiguel> n conheço essa grafica
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> re ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-03-04
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<JoaoVagner> Olá pessoal
<JoaoVagner> tudo bem?
<JoaoVagner> a
<JoaoVagner> alguem tem algum material sobre dns no ubuntu?
<JoaoVagner> tenho um dominio na goddady, e ele nao deixa eu gerenciar o dns por lá, por é .am e nao suporta gerenciar o dns por lá, precisa ser no server. :(
<astroo-> ola
<FernandoMiguel> qual server?
<FernandoMiguel> usa cloudflare
<FernandoMiguel> ou pointdnsHD
<FernandoMiguel> ou freedns.afraid.org
<astroo-> FernandoMiguel ola
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<JoaoVagner> FernandoMiguel:  obrigado, vou ver essas alternativas :)
<JoaoVagner> FernandoMiguel:  o pointdnsHD é muito legal :)
<FernandoMiguel> :)
<FernandoMiguel> gosto dos 3
<JoaoVagner> é pra um projeto meu e de um amigo
<JoaoVagner> www.fixagr.am
<JoaoVagner> impressao de foto do instagram em imas, e recebes em casa
<JoaoVagner> aqui no Brasil :)
<astroo-> Asteroid to threaten Earth in 2013
<astroo->  http://rt.com/news/paint-asteroid-earth-nasa-767/
<fgera> boas
<fgera> está por aí alguem q me possa dizer onde posso encontrar divers asus para ubuntu?
<astroo-> ola
<fgera> tenho uma grafica v9560 geforce fx 5600
<fgera> de 2003
<fgera> salvo erro
<fgera> o driver nvidia que o ubuntu disponibiliza n reconhece a grafica
<FernandoMiguel> atao tas tramado
<astroo-> ati rula nisso...
<fgera> este velhinho tem dado para as encomendas
<fgera> ate agr
<fgera> vamos la ver no q da
<astroo-> mas a nvidia e +- anti linux
<fgera> ja ando para me virar para o ubuntu há mto tempo
<fgera> instalei e tive logo q para na primeira acção
<fgera> instalar os drivers
<fgera> hehe
<fgera> entao a ati é boa para o ubuntu
<astroo-> como te disse nao sou linux mas sei por alto
<astroo-> pelo menos ate a 1 ano a ati ja rolava +- bem
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-26
<astroo-> Scientists demonstrate first contagious airborne WiFi virus  http://phys.org/news/2014-02-scientists-contagious-airborne-wifi-virus.html
<astroo-> 360 million stolen credentials for sale on cyber black market uncovered   http://www.hindustantimes.com/technology/socialmedia-updates/360-million-stolen-credentials-for-sale-on-cyber-black-market-uncovered/article1-1188249.aspx
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-02-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> World's biggest cyberattack detected, 360 million accounts, 1.25 billion email addresses hacked http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/tech-news/internet/Worlds-biggest-cyberattack-detected-360-million-accounts-1-25-billion-email-addresses-hacked/articleshow/31133867.cms
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-03-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo--> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-24
<astroo--> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SP_> alguém sabe de um bom programa alternativo ao itunes?
<SP_> obrigada
<VilasBoas> Bom dia
<VilasBoas> Alguém é capaz de me dar uma dica de como reinstalar o driver da minha placa wireless
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<jaime_> olá boa noite aqui do Sallon em Sintra, encontro Ubuntu
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-02-28
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-03-01
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-02-29
<astroo-> hello people
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-01
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-02
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-03
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-04
<HIgino> Prezados, bom dia!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-03-06
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<locodir-user> oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-02-27
<Rick_Tiger> ola
<Rick_Tiger> alguem que me ajude
#ubuntu-pt 2018-03-01
<camelote> Olá
